# make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'. Stop.[SOLVED]

## ISHAIM

Hi,

I cannot use make menuconfig. I get this error:

```
make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
```

I also noticed an error that may be related to this while trying to emerge networkmanager:

```
 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Updating modprobe.conf by hand ...                                     [ ok ]
```

Not that I'm blaming anyone else but myself, but the last time I was playing around with my kernel I was attempting to use one of pappy's kernel seeds. This did not turn out successful so I had to go back to my old .config. After this I might upgrade my kernel and try again.

Any help appreciated,

ThanksLast edited by ISHAIM on Thu Feb 25, 2010 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cdstealer

This sounds like your kernel source has been unmerged.  ie emerge has installed a new kernel and you may have run depclean which would have removed the source files.  Just reemerge the version of the kernel you are trying to build and all should be well.

CD

----------

## ISHAIM

This solved the problem. Thanks alot!   :Cool: 

----------

## cdstealer

You are very welcome.. glad it sorted it  :Smile: 

CD

----------

## d2_racing

Always double check what depclean wants to remove.

----------

